# lilo.conf + windows xp



## nouser (29. August 2002)

tach

habe auf meiner kiste suse 8.0 und xp installiert!

jetzt wollte ich das xp in die lilo.conf einbauen aber irgendwie will das nicht booten!

hat da schon jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht?

und wie sieht bei duch di konfiguration der lilo.conf aus?


----------



## nouser (29. August 2002)

*...*

habs schon!!!!

other = /dev/had3  - oder wo es auch immer liegt!
table = /dev/hda - oder sda für scsi
label = winxp - oder was ihr sonst so da stehen haben wollt!

werd mich dafür mal selbst bewerten - dürft ihr aber auch gerne machen! *lol*


----------

